# My new car..



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Well.. I've had it for a few weeks now. I sold my Red VXR:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=82846

And replaced it with this 


















































































It was running 295bhp, when it got dyno'd last year, but it has more performance mods now, so probably close to 300bhp now , it handles the power fine with an LSD (Limited Slip diff), Lowering springs, and an Rear Anti Roll Bar. Only problem is the paintwork is in bad condition, full of swirls! That'll get sorted soon, now it's in my hands


----------



## berger (Aug 13, 2008)

How big are those wheels!

Must be 19" surely!

Nice car, pity that breather hose in the engine bay has discoloured from the oil.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Very nice and rare...........:thumb:


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

berger said:


> How big are those wheels!
> 
> Must be 19" surely!
> 
> Nice car, pity that breather hose in the engine bay has discoloured from the oil.


There 18's mate , Probably because it's lowered they look bigger.
Thats an old picture, that hose has now gone, and been replaced by an Oil catch tank


----------



## berger (Aug 13, 2008)

VXR-Dean said:


> There 18's mate , Probably because it's lowered they look bigger.
> Thats an old picture, that hose has now gone, and been replaced by an Oil catch tank


Probably it, will have to memorise the reg and see if its your car I see most mornings going the opposite way to me! Dont think it is, but its a possibility!:wave:


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

berger said:


> Probably it, will have to memorise the reg and see if its your car I see most mornings going the opposite way to me! Dont think it is, but its a possibility!:wave:


Why where you from mate? That plate has now been changed, it's now on an 08 Plate, so look out for that


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

your number plate would look much better on my work horse.:thumb:


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

S500 said:


> your number plate would look much better on my work horse.:thumb:


It's not my plate, it was the previous owners, it's now on his new car


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! love it mate!!!!!


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

I recognise that car from another site :wave: but what a cracking car... bloody stunning actually!!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Slobber, slobber, drool, drool... that's one hell of a



















you've got yourself there!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks very nice


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking car Dean:thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

VERY nice motor


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

i am guessing its a "ring" edition?????



very nice mate :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice car fella, and looks like a tidy example, I personally dont think the wheels do anything for it however. 

I prefer the normal VXR wheels over them I think, just each to their own. The cars stunning besides them though, and I bet 300bhp is a good feeling.


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Little Man said:


> Very nice car fella, and looks like a tidy example, I personally dont think the wheels do anything for it however.
> 
> I prefer the normal VXR wheels over them I think, just each to their own. The cars stunning besides them though, and I bet 300bhp is a good feeling.


Exactly what i was going to say.

Stunning car all the same


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

A mate of mine is getting a 'burg' shortly...although he wrote off his Corsa VXR and Blew up his Astra VXR!!!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Sunning car bud, looks really cool. The red one you had was lovely though.


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Cheers all!



wedgie said:


> i am guessing its a "ring" edition?????
> 
> very nice mate :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Yeah mate, 1 of 835 



Little Man said:


> Very nice car fella, and looks like a tidy example, I personally dont think the wheels do anything for it however.
> 
> I prefer the normal VXR wheels over them I think, just each to their own. The cars stunning besides them though, and I bet 300bhp is a good feeling.


I personally don't like the standard wheels, there meant to be a pig to keep clean, being white. Yeah it's quick , it handles great also 



Deanvtec said:


> Sunning car bud, looks really cool. The red one you had was lovely though.


Cheers bud, not missing the red one yet..


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

The wheels suit the car down to a T!

I love that Car....Minter!!


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

VXR-Dean said:


> I personally don't like the standard wheels, there meant to be a pig to keep clean, being white. Yeah it's quick , it handles great also


I ment the original VXR wheels dude, just the normal VXR wheels, not the nurburg standards.

Is the car one of 835 made, or No.1 of 835?


----------



## Thehappysailor (Apr 16, 2008)

Really nice. White is so looking good at the moment.


----------



## Zika (Feb 23, 2009)

:thumb:Very nice


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Stunning looking car but I have to say I agree with some of the other guys about the wheels, I don't think they are doing the car justice but each to their own.


----------



## kevj81 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice motor. Must say love those wheels.


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

love it i wish i could afford a vxr or a "ring" lol


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice car mate! :thumb:

You could eat your dinner out of that engine bay!


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

berger said:


> pity that breather hose in the engine bay has discoloured from the oil.


Here's it's replacement;


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks a nice car.

Good looking, although you're going to end up with a broken back cleaning those wheels!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Lovely looking car you have there mate :thumb:


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm sure I saw this at the Oulton park round of the BTCC, not keen on the wheels though, a set of speedline turinis would look great


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Trophy#185 said:


> I'm sure I saw this at the Oulton park round of the BTCC, not keen on the wheels though, a set of speedline turinis would look great


You did!  I didn't own it then though, although my old car was parked right next to it, did you see that? :thumb:


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

looks mint


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

seen a lot of 'burg versions going about nowadays.. they seem so much better than the standard VXR, maybe it's the two doors i dunno.

you'd get along with vxrmarc :thumb: cars looking stunning!


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

gingerstig said:


> looks mint





alan_mcc said:


> seen a lot of 'burg versions going about nowadays.. they seem so much better than the standard VXR, maybe it's the two doors i dunno.
> 
> you'd get along with vxrmarc :thumb: cars looking stunning!


Cheers guys! :thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks great mate, nice car!


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Judging by your last one, this one will be just as gorgeous!

The wheels hurt my eyes though!

How does it handle? I thought these were supposed to be a handful as standard never mind with 300bhp 


*edit*
PS I think you should get the wheels from your red one on this!


----------



## Mach1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow! Love it.


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Cheers all! :thumb:



.Martin said:


> Judging by your last one, this one will be just as gorgeous!
> 
> The wheels hurt my eyes though!
> 
> ...


It handles like a dream! With standard set up, it doesn't handle great at all..But mine has an LSD, RARB, And springs. So it handles like a different car! I've surprised a few people with the handling!


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Some more pics here:

http://www.vxronline.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=591618&postcount=1


----------

